# felsenmeer sonntag 24ter



## florianwagner (18. Mai 2009)

hi,

max und ich haben uns überlegt, dass das felsenmeer mal wieder besucht werden sollte. und zwar am kommenden sonntag. also schreibt mal, wer noch bock hätte zu kommen.


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Mai 2009)

ich hätt auch mal wieder bock! samstag würd nich gehn oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (18. Mai 2009)

Sounds like a plan.... ich schau mal, ob ich Freiburg mobilisieren könnte, wir hatten das eh schon einige Zeit mal im Auge, würde sich ja anbieten. Greetz Joe


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Mai 2009)

Ich könnte dabei sein. Sonntag.


----------



## tha_joe (18. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich würde den Samstag auch für passender halten, einfach wenn man am Montagmorgen wieder fit ins Büro muss, Samstag könnte man dann schön Vollgas geben, und am Tag des Herrn schön den Kadaver ablegen und erholen. Mir is wurscht, ich könnte beide Tage.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Mai 2009)

samstag kann ich nicht. sonntag is besser. stell dich net so an...;-) nur die harten kommen in den garten.


----------



## tha_joe (19. Mai 2009)

Na gut, hast ja Recht.  Dann halt Sonntag, hauptsache ich kann heute Mittag bei der Session noch ein paar Mitfahrer gewinnen...


----------



## Michel84 (19. Mai 2009)

Hey, da würde ich gerne zuschauen kommen wenn das für euch ok ist. Und euch ein bisschen mit Anfängerfragen löchern. Ich werde irgendwann gegen 12 Uhr dort einlaufen. Falls ich euch aus irgendeinem Grund nicht sofort finden sollte: kann ich die Handynummer von einem von euch bekommen um zu fragen wo ihr seid?

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Mai 2009)

treffpunkt is der obere parkplatz, nicht der große untere, wo die meisten parken.
12uhr hört sich gut an.
autobahnausfahrt seeheim-jugenheim, dann durch seeh.-j. durch, immer geradeaus, durch balkhausen, wieter geradeaus, bis das schild felsenmeer kommt, bzw. ada's burka(oder so) jedenfalls n afrikanisches restaurant. dann einfach geradeaus(es geht nur geradeaus  ) bis zum parkplatz......wirklich einfach zu finden. runter vom highwy, immer geradeaus bis felsenmeer ausgecshildert is. selbst frauen finden das.....hehe


----------



## MaxTTH (19. Mai 2009)

Hehe ja ich werde versuchen zu kommen. Wir haben ja seit Samstag noch eine Rechnung offen ne Max^^

____________________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## tinitram (19. Mai 2009)

Tach auch,
Ich glaub ich werd mein Rad am Wochenende einpacken und nach Heidelberg mitnehmen... Ich hoff mal dass das wirklich nicht so schwer zu finden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (19. Mai 2009)

Mal so ne Frage, ich war noch nie dort, aber es scheint sich ja anzukündigen, dass es ne etwas größere Session wird, mit  vielen Trialern. Wenn da jetzt auf einmal 15 Trialer über die Steine herfallen, gibt es da niemand den das evtl. anpisst, und der dann die Rennleitung oder die Parkaufsicht oder sonstwen holt? Könnte ich mir doch vorstellen.... Greetz


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Mai 2009)

da könnten auch 100 trialer einlaufen. das felsenmeer is so gigantisch groß, das das niemand stört.
@Max: genauso siehts aus.......beef battle disrespect....  cu sunday

route: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,8.648472&sspn=0.055454,0.109863&ie=UTF8&z=13


----------



## Michel84 (20. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mich ja nicht gleich unbeliebt machen (noch bevor ich euch überhaupt kennengelernt habe), aber ich finde den Einwand durchaus wichtig.
Ich würde jetzt auch nicht irgendwem bei der Stadt Seeheim-Jugenheim Bescheid sagen oder sowas (schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken), aber auf jeden Fall rücksichtsvoll auftreten. Es wird ein schöner Tag werden, da werden haufenweise Spaziergänger mit kleinen Kindern unterwegs sein und die besorgten Mütter neigen schonmal zur Überreaktion. In so einer Situation muss man sich bewusst machen, dass jeder einzelne (ja, DU) Botschafter für diesen Sport ist, und sein Verhalten (unzulässigerweise, aber doch immer wieder) auf alle anderen Trialer projiziert wird.

Fragt mal die Downhiller die früher an der Rinne am Frankenstein gefahren sind, die können ein Lied davon singen. Nachdem da immer mehr Leute gefahren sind (MTB boomt) und wohl manche davon rücksichtslos waren haben die Waldarbeiter dicke Bäume über die Trails gelegt.
Das nur so als Denkanstoß, ohne dass jetzt eine größere Diskussion um dieses Thema nötig wäre.

Ich freue mich auf Sonntag, ich bin ziemlich gespannt weil ich noch nie Trial gesehen habe...

Grüße,
Michel


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2009)

das passt schon alles so und wenn uns einer baumstämme in den weg legt freuen wir uns noch darüber.

nee ernsthaft, im felsenmeer wird schon seit immer getrialt und bis jetzt hat sich noch niemand beschwert oder so. überhaupt ist trial nicht im geringsten mit downhill oder sonst was zu vergleichen. hab noch keinen gesehn der von nem trialer zusammengefahren wurde.


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2009)

trialen ist wie spazierengehn, da braucht man auch keine erlaubniss für.


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Mai 2009)

sie springen hier nicht hoch so lang ich hier sitze!
ich weiß garnicht ob das erlaubt ist in dieser form!
...und der trainer grinst auch noch so!

dann fährt man halt 20meter weiter - oder 1000meter, das Gelände ist groß genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialerPhil (21. Mai 2009)

Das letzte mal hatt einer gemeint "Das was ihr da macht ist nicht gut.. davon gehen die steine kaputt"  alles klar 
Ich werde meine verletzung mal vergessen und am Sonntag auch kommen =)


----------



## tha_joe (22. Mai 2009)

Also, Freiburg kommt sicher, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wer alles definitiv mitfährt. Ich gehe aber im Moment von drei Personen aus, sicher sind im Moment bloß Sickboy und ich. 
Könnte mir bitte noch jemand von den Locals seine Mobilnummer per PN mitteilen, falls wir euch nicht finden? 
Grüße Joe

PS: Noch eine Bitte, hat jemand von den Leuten die kommen noch ein ISIS Tretlager 68-128mm daheim liegen, das noch einigermaßen funktioniert, und könnte das vielleicht einfach mal so als Reserve in den Rucksack werfen? Das wäre super, ich hab nämlich meins gestern so halbkaputt getreten, wäre schade wenn ich die Session am Sonntag wegen einem zerstörten Tretlager frühzeitig abbrechen müsste.


----------



## florianwagner (22. Mai 2009)

kann ich machen, welches möchtest du denn? ich hab noch ein truvativ und ein try all.
braucht sonst noch jemand was, reifen, lenker, griffe, bremsen, krubeln, rahmen? is kein quatsch ich hab noch endlos teile hier rumliegen.


----------



## tha_joe (22. Mai 2009)

Haha, auch gut, jeder bringt noch seine Teile mit, und einen kleinen Teppich, und wir machen lustigen Teilebazar im Felsenmeer. 
Wäre super wenn du das TryAll einfach mal mit einpacken könntest. Danke dir!


----------



## florianwagner (22. Mai 2009)

eigentlich wär wollte ich die truvativs eher losbekommen, naja. soll ich mal n karton einpacken? könnt ich sogar machen, wär kein problem.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin mit anderen Trialern zusammen auf den (oder zumindest einen von mehreren) zuständigen Förter im Felsenmeer gestoßen.

Er war ganz begeistert von unserer Kunst. Er sagte, solange wir auf den Steinen bleiben ist es überhaupt kein Problem. Was nicht gerne gesehen wird ist, wenn Erde mittels Bremsspuren umgepflügt wird oder unnötige Pflanden in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Aber er hat ausdrücklich gesagt, dass wir weiter fahren können und er es ganz toll findet.

Was ich ganz wichtig finde ist, dass man sich sinnvoll verhält, gerade wenn man eine größere Gruppe ist. Man darf niemanden ärgern und man sollte sich nicht so verhalten, als wäre man Eigentümer des Trainingsgelände und Wanderer wären nur geduldet und müssten aufpassen.

Das ganze Problem des Mountain Bike Sports im Allgmeinen ist meiner Meinung nach ausnahmslos rücksichtsloses Verhalten von den Sportlern selbst. Ich könnte genug Einzelbeispiele hier aufführen.

Beim Trial ist es in seltenen Fällen leider ähnlich. Ich habe schon City Trialer gesehen, die sich sich benehmen, als gehörte Ihnen die Welt und alles müsste sich nach Ihnen richten. Leider merken manche nicht, dass sie nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt sind und verstehen überhaupt nicht, warum sie sich ärger einhandeln.

Im Felsenmeer gibt es genug Platz. Wenn man sich ab und zu etwas zurückhaltend verhält und vielleicht das Fahrrad von einem Spot zum anderen mal schiebt, anstatt mit blockiertem Hinterrad die Hälfte des Weges zu rutschen und die Erde aufzureisen, dann können wir dort mehr Freunde als Feinde gewinnen, einschließlich dem angetroffenen Förster, den wir diesen Winter schon mal mit einem guten Gespräch auf unsere Seite gezogen haben. 

Einfach so verhalten, das mehr Leute so  aussehen als so :-(
Dann kann man die :-( ignorieren, den die wird es immer geben. Aber man muss halt ein kleines bisschen soziale Kompetenz zeigen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Mai 2009)

... und noch was. Falls jemand mit schreienden HS33 unterwegs ist (wie ich zum Beispiel), dann gibt es auch Möglichkeiten der Rücksichtnahme, zum Beispiel auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz bis zum Spot oder beim Wechseln der Location innerhalb des Felsenmeer.


----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2009)

Ach...die Blockwarte, die sich wirklich beschweren, sind doch genau die Kategorie Ar***löcher, die sonntagmorgens um 08:30 Uhr wiederum ihren Rasenmäher anschmeißen. Mit denen zu diskutieren führt eh zu nix.

Tote Steine "kaputt" machen, die die Natur per Wollsackverwitterung so geformt hat. Tolles Argument. Man sollte Frost verbieten, dann bleibt das Felsenmeer lange so, wie's ist.
Und wenn schon kaputt fahren, dann so, dass Säulen und Tische daraus entstehen! Oder Fliesen für den Garten, denn diese Art Vergewaltigung von Natursteinen scheint paradoxerweise wieder okay zu sein.
Vielleicht sollte man auch mal Reparationszahlungen von den Römern fordern. Die haben da ja auch ziiiemlich gewütet.

Das Felsenmeer ist mit oft schreienden Kindern ohnehin nicht gerade eine ruhige Bibliothek, Kettensägen hört man auch viel und die Kioskdame brettert _ökologisch korrekt_ und _lärmarm_ mit ihrem 50er-Roller von unten hoch zum Kiosk.

Und Aufwühlen der Erde wäre an etlichen Stellen im Felsenmeer eigentlich mal eine gute Tat, damit da vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen Wasser versickert. Ich bin schon lange der Meinung, dass da uuunbedingt ein Gesetz hergehört, dass das Platttrampeln der Erde unterbindet. Konkret stelle ich mir da eine Formel von Körpergewicht zu Schuhgröße vor.

Ich habe zum Glück noch nicht mitbekommen, dass sich dort mal jemand beschwert hätte.


----------



## tha_joe (22. Mai 2009)

Das waren doch jetzt schöne Schlussbeiträge zu der Sache von Jockie und Rstofer. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer dass ich mich auf Sonntag freue! 
Schön mal wieder ne Session mit mehreren neuen Leuten zu fahren, ich erinner mich gern an Stuttgart letztes Jahr, das war auch Weltklasse! Also machen wir was draus, bis denn!

PS: Für den Bazar, ich könnte noch jemand einen Maxxis HighRoller 2.5 60a oder nen TryAll Sticky 2.5 mitbringen, falls sich jemand die Versandkosten sparen will...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Mai 2009)

@Jocki:
Ich gebe Dir in jedem Punkt recht - zu 100%.

Trotzdem habe ich dem freundlichen Förster versprochen, dass ich persönlich mich ganz nach seinen Wünschen verhalte. Ich hätte ihm auch erklären können, dass seine Argumente Schwachsinn sind.

Es gibt halt diese anderen Menschen, die Du Blockwarte nennst. Und es gibt die Möglichkeit, dass das Felsenmeer für uns gesperrt wird, so wie andere Gebiete für Mountainbiker, Downhill-Fahrer etc. gesperrt wurden.
Klar wäre so eine Sperrung dann aus meiner Sicht dumm, ungerecht und schwachsinnig.

Ich fände es super, wenn wir uns das Felsenmeer erhalten könnten und bin der Meinung, dass dies möglich ist. Blöd anmachen lassen brauchen wir uns nicht dafür und in den A... krichen sollten wir auch niemanden.
Jedoch - "So wie man in den Wald hineinschreit ...". Wenn wir freundliche reinufen, ruft er freundlich zurück. Das sollte die Devise sein. Und wenn jemand blöd reinschreit, dann braucht er sich nicht zu wundern, wenn wir von drinnen blöd zurückschreien.

Wenn wir einen geringen Teil unserer Aufmerksamkeit und Intelligenz einsetzen, dann können wir uns das Paradies erhalten. Vielleicht sollten wir einen Vorstoß machen und uns mit dem Förster offiziell abstimmen. Bin gerne bereit mich da einzubringen. Die Tür ist ja schon geöffnet, schlafende Hunde wecken wir damit nicht.  << Nicht jetzt für den Sonntag, sondern für allgemein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxTTH (23. Mai 2009)

Die bekommen uns nie!  Ich freu mich auf euch jungs- Morgen brechen wir Recorde. Ba Bam 

Gruß

________________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## ph1L (23. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei! *freu*
Um wie viel Uhr gehts los?

Grüße Philipp


----------



## tha_joe (23. Mai 2009)

@ MaxTTH
Hohoo, langsam mit den jungen Pferden, ich glaub für die verwöhnten Freiburger Citytrialer heißt es morgen erstmal "from hero to zero" 

@ph1l
Auch nicht der nächste Weg, von Münsingen...brauchst auch was um die 2 Stunden, oder?

Treffpunkt hieß meines Wissens nach 12 Uhr. Wir fahren in Freiburg so gegen 9 Uhr gemütlich los, ich schätze wir werden dann so gegen 11.30 da sein, dann erstmal die Räder aufbauen, wir haben etwas Platzprobleme und müssen die Räder ziemlich klein kriegen, und dann kanns losgehen.
Bin sehr gespannt und freu mich! Bis morsche!


----------



## tha_joe (23. Mai 2009)

Ach, und noch eine Bitte, könnte mir einer von den Locals seine Handynummer per PN schicken, falls mich mein Navi in die Irre führt, oder ich doch am falschen Parkplatz stehen sollte??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Mai 2009)

alllssssoooo nochmal für alle, damits keine missverständnisse gibt:
felsenmeer oberer parkplatz um 12uhr
route siehe einige beiträge zuvor

cu 2 morrow


----------



## Kinimod (23. Mai 2009)

So, werde auch kommen, bis morgen.


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Mai 2009)

Nabend zusammen
ich weis is n bissl arg knapp aber es wäre super wenn mir jmd. ein paar Griffe borgen könne (können auch ruig gebrauchte sein) aber meine sind heute beim Training n büschn putt gegangen.
Falls es nich klappt is auch nich ganz so schlimm.
bis morgen ich freu mich 

greez Toby


----------



## tha_joe (23. Mai 2009)

Ich bringe dir ein paar von den Standard Echo/TryAll was auch immer mit. Weißt du was, Freundschaftsangebot, ich schenk sie dir sogar! 
(Haha, Gott sei Dank bin ich die hässlichen, orangen Dinger endlich los!! )
Ne, für eine Session tuns die auf alle Fälle, haben noch gut Noppen, aber sind halt orange!^^


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Mai 2009)

Jo super danke!!!  ja bei meinen alten hab ich immer ne Blase an der Hand bekommen (weil die Griffe außern dicker werden) und die is heute aufgeplatzt -.- xD egal ES WIRD GETRIALT 
also danke 

greez Toby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (24. Mai 2009)

so wie heute sollte ich´s öfter machen: 0% filmen. 
freiburg hätte sich bestimmt noch ne stunde mit dem aufbau der räder beschäftigen können ;-)
Es waren entschieden zu viele Felsen und Fahrer, sodass ich nicht wirklich viel mit Leuten gesprochen hab.
Ich behalte einen sehr schönen heißen tag in erinnerung. 
Grüße und bis nächstes mal,
Björn


----------



## tha_joe (24. Mai 2009)

Das Klischee wird uns seit Stuttgart wohl ewig anhängen, oder?  Oh jeee, da kommen wieder die Freiburger, versteckt eure Räder, die haben schon wieder die Inbusschlüssel in der Hand! 
Ich fand es einen sehr geilen Tag heute, es stimmt, es waren zu viele Trialer da, um jetzt groß ins Gespräch zu kommen, aber es war einfach mal wieder nett, andere Leute fahren zu sehen.
Gefilmt haben wir auch rein gar nix, zu viele Steine um zu filmen. Da kommt man ja mit Fahren nicht hinterher, wie soll man da auch noch Filmchen machen. Das Gebiet ist natürlich auch Sahne, wirklich ein Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, nach oben sind da ja keine Grenzen gesetzt was die Skills angeht, und bis man das ganze Gebiet mal durchforstet hat, geht auch einige Zeit ins Land. 
Alles in allem, ein sehr schöner Trialtag. Wir kommen wieder, es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. 
Allerdings muss ich dazusagen, so ein Tag im Wald mit Trial versaut die Arbeitsmoral komplett....wenn ich dran denk, morgen wieder ins Büro zu sitzen....


----------



## trialbock (25. Mai 2009)

No pics ??????


----------



## TST-Blade (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein paar pic´s von unserem "privatem teamfotographen" 
Sind blos an die 100 stück... Ich miste heute mal aus und die Schönsten lad ich dann hoch.

Ihr könnt aber auch einfach ab Anfang/Mitte nächsten Monats ein paar Bilder auf unserer HP bewunden 

greez Toby


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Juni 2009)

kommenden Donnerstag (Feiertag).... 11.06.09

kommt der "untere Süden" vermutlich ins Felsenmeer (3x Sulz + 2x Ölbronn)


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. Juni 2009)

falls sich euer vermutlich bekräftigen sollte komme ich auch - vermutlich. Wie gehabt 12 uhr oberer Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TST-Blade (8. Juni 2009)

Dumm dass am Freitag schule is sonst wär ich auch dabei -.-

offtopic:
wer is am Samstag in Eberstadt?

greez Toby


----------



## tommytrialer (9. Juni 2009)

wir kommen diesesmal eventuell auch, Eberstadt ist doch am Sonntag


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juni 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> falls sich euer vermutlich bekräftigen sollte komme ich auch - vermutlich. Wie gehabt 12 uhr oberer Parkplatz?



unser vermutlich ist nun nur noch Wetter-Abhänig... aber das scheint ja momentan eher auf Regen zu stehn.


----------



## TST-Blade (9. Juni 2009)

> wir kommen diesesmal eventuell auch, Eberstadt ist doch am Sonntag



Ja ist am Samstag (13.06) wo das Ganze genau ist weis ich nich wenn jemand sone art anfahrtsbeschreibung auftreiben könnte wäre super 

Greez Toby


----------



## insane (9. Juni 2009)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Ja ist am Samstag (13.06) wo das Ganze genau ist weis ich nich wenn jemand sone art anfahrtsbeschreibung auftreiben könnte wäre super
> 
> Greez Toby



Eberstadt ist am Sonntag, 14.06.

Und zwar hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...68312&sspn=0.001809,0.004828&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18

Wenn ich das aus der Vogelperspektive richtig erkannt hab


----------



## florianwagner (9. Juni 2009)

wenns wetter passt will ich donnerstag evtl auch kommen. 
und gibts für eberstadt am sonntag schon ne ausschreibung? ab wann gehts denn da los?


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Juni 2009)

ich komme morgen. wenn´s mal regnet, dann nicht den ganzen tag und die sonne sorgt zwischendurch für passable verhältnisse - so die hoffnung


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Juni 2009)

jopp wir sehen das genauso, sind guter Dinge das es klappt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juni 2009)

wir kommen leider ein ander mal... evtl. dann schon nächsten Samstag (20.06.09)


----------



## florianwagner (10. Juni 2009)

wann gehts denn morgen los? und könntet ihr n paar von den proto-bremsbelägen mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Juni 2009)

au ja, ich auch !!

ich komme um 12 uhr und fahr dann vom oberen parkplatz aus runter.


----------



## tommytrialer (11. Juni 2009)

Jopp 12 oben am Parkplatz


----------

